# Spaceliner + Murray with 2 spd



## halfatruck (Jan 15, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/bik/2801332412.html


----------



## jd56 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Flightliner*

It seems to be a good deal for 2 murray built bikes.
The Spaceliner is a Flightliner. It's amazing how every chromed Murray is listed as a Spaceliner. Nice looking bike.
The other is a Speedweight not sure which without further investigation but, it too is a nice bike.
$125 for the Flightlener...fair priced if the lights work
$75 for the 2 speed, the 2 speed hub is worth that I would guess.
Locally it's a good deal.
Shipping for both would be costly and sends it out of my range.
Then again I'm not allowed to buy anymore bikes....yet. I'd love to have a nice Flightliner for sure.


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm only a little over 3 hours from there and have been thinking about it.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> I'm only a little over 3 hours from there and have been thinking about it.




The JC Higgins Flightliner is a popular bike and is a looker in my opinion. They range at retail price of $150-$250 depending on the condition including the light assembly. If the guts are gone from the headlight it can be a chore to obtain the stock replacements but, one could modify the battery tray and bulbs to accommadate say LED lights.
I have heard that some have tailights. I haven't seen one with it as of yet.
That is my deciding factor as well as rust pitting and bent or scratched parts on the bike.
Tire condition / replacement etc...
Still $200 or less is a great price for both. Offer low then go from there.

Good luck
JD


----------



## Levine (Dec 27, 2017)

jd56 said:


> *Flightliner*
> 
> It seems to be a good deal for 2 murray built bikes.
> The Spaceliner is a Flightliner. It's amazing how every chromed Murray is listed as a Spaceliner. Nice looking bike.
> ...




Hi - taking a blind shot in the dark at a very old post but am looking for Flightliner/Spaceliner bikes and parts if you happen to know of anything - thank you!


----------

